# Models I have built



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorry for the poor photos, They were taken with a cell phone


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

cool


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i like the truck better


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

i like that red 1


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

is thata a 62 bel air?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

not bad ! Man its the hoilday for sales so go get you a DC and keep sharing with better pics LOL!

Are you still a builder ?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 23 2006, 07:20 PM~6625768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now this is something i really want to see in better pics ! Looks Good !


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 05:19 PM~6625764
> *not  bad !  Man  its  the  hoilday  for  sales  so  go  get  you  a DC  and  keep  sharing  with  better  pics LOL!
> 
> Are  you  still  a  builder ?
> *


Yes I still build somtimes. It is hard for me to find the time nowadays.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

i like da white impala overall but its all good work


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

These are my real cars


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 23 2006, 07:26 PM~6625794
> *These are my real cars
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to see more of these ? Some of th e builders on here really enjoy looking a real rides and it helps us get ideas !


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

From time to time I will post new pics but that is all for right now. Thx for looking, Happy Thanksgiving. I will get back to questions when I can. But the family just came over to eat. I dont own a computer or no how to operate one verywell. I would have posted pictures along time ago, But I just learned tonight.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 06:28 PM~6625802
> *I  would  like  to  see  more  of  these ?    Some  of  th e  builders  on here  really  enjoy  looking  a  real  rides  and  it  helps  us  get  ideas !
> *


i can help

here you go mini :biggrin: 

Leo's rides


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 07:28 PM~6625802
> *I  would  like  to  see  more  of  these ?    Some  of  th e  builders  on here  really  enjoy  looking  a  real  rides  and  it  helps  us  get  ideas !
> *


never mind i found them ! LOL! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Nov 23 2006, 07:33 PM~6625824
> *i can help
> 
> here you go mini :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks ! I like the 79 monte and just happen to have 1 waiting to be built !


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 05:22 PM~6625776
> *Now  this  is  something  i  really  want to see in  better  pics !  Looks  Good !
> *


This actually has the worst paint job of most of my models. Infact I was so disapointed that I did not finish it. It has no rear undercarriage. I spent time making it a converitable with a visor skirts and having the quarter windows up, And then my paint came out like pooo.

I paint all my models with real car paint, Base coat clear coat. I do all the trim with a tooth pick and either testors chrome or gold paint. 

Yes the 62 is a Bel AIR, It is one of the better paint jobs even tho the picture does not show it. It is a copper / orange color with copper ice pearl.
The 6 tre is white with gold pearl, Sittin on supremes and white walls. Thats my version of a lowrod.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 05:35 PM~6625830
> *Thanks  !  I  like  the  79  monte  and  just  happen  to  have  1  waiting  to  be  built !
> *


I already have a 80 monte model that I painted the same as my 78 monte but I just dont have the time to finish putting it togther.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

where you get them homies in the car


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Saw their legs off probably, lmao j/k i have not seen those either. 

Nice collection.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

They are just regular homies. One is a guy that is just nelt down. One is a brother that is sitting on a milk crate with a boom box and one was sitting on a bench and i did take the bench off.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

now i remember thanks for the info


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, those are some VERY nice builds! I'd love to see some better pics of them.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 23 2006, 09:03 PM~6626451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Rides 
you really need a camera too show off your work.

oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice collection of rides! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Eventually I will have one of my homies come over and take some better pictures,

Thx for lookin and the nice coments.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD LEO .. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 26 2006, 05:35 PM~6639866
> *Damn, those are some VERY nice builds! I'd love to see some better pics of them.
> *



*X-2*


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

whats that interior out of? That looks bad ass.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 27 2006, 02:32 PM~6645924
> *whats that interior out of?  That looks bad ass.
> *


Its for a jaguar x j somthing or another sports car. I fucked up the paint job so bad I had to shit can the body, But I had so much time in the interior I could not thorw it away.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

bump


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Well last time I posted in this thread was 06, Lots been going on since then, But here is one of the models I have been workin on this week





































Old habits die hard:ugh:

This is my first ever attempt at patterns

This is what the car is suppose to look like when I'm done


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Caddi's looking good, bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

NICE RIDES,LOW LOWS ALL THE WAY IN HERE


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

So I started this model replica of my car back in 2006, I finally finished it, Finishing this model is what got me back in to building.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Please keep in mind these are my first patterns ever


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:good job for your first time !


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:good job for your first time !


Thank you, its going to take some time to get used to the airbrush.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

63 (not done) modeled after my brother in-laws Car "Cinderella"


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice rides bro :thumbsup: the models are killer too...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:likin the trey and the caddis off the hook!! good goin on those graphics brotha


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:likin the trey and the caddis off the hook!! good goin on those graphics brotha


Thank you, I know there not as good as alot of your guys patterns, but I'm still pretty content with them being my very first attempt at patterns.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

NICE work up in here!! Those patterns are pretty damn cool to me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

clean paint jobs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

that cadi looks clean man! is the 1:1 yours?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

kruzer22 said:


> that cadi looks clean man! is the 1:1 yours?


What is a 1.1 ?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Means the full size one


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

*^^^^^^^^ *The caddy is a Replica of this guys car *^^^^^^^^*


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

dusted off a few old models, they are in bad need of repair, but they still shine up a little





































I got to get this one back together, its my favorite paint job, This pic doesn't do it justice, its a burt orange copper like color 
with gold ice pearl


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Got some patterns done on brother in-laws joes Cinderella 63
The shadow makes the large silver pattern on the passenger side look like a different size, but there closer in size then what it looks like


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Same pic on my first page, same truck as pic below


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

DONT KNOW IF I SAID IT OR NOT, BUT IM REALLY DIGGIN THAT 63, GUESS ITS SOMETHIN ABOUT RED N BLACK:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Man that caddy is nice bro good job and so is the 63. Good work on the patterns too bro.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Thx fellas, I think I will be able to do better patterns when I'm not trying to copy some, and just get to do what I want.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam model patterns are a pain in the ass


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

leo said:


> Dam model patterns are a pain in the ass


YES THEY ARE....BUT U GOTTA LOVE THE OUTCOME:biggrin:

PROJECTS LOOK SIIIICK BTW!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> YES THEY ARE....BUT U GOTTA LOVE THE OUTCOME:biggrin:
> 
> PROJECTS LOOK SIIIICK BTW!!


Thank you,

Btw for anyone who was wondering what the thing is sticking off the steering column on the red one, Its a Tecate beer spout shifter, like the one the owner has.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Scratch made antennas, the patterns on the side came out better the first time, bummer I had to do them 3 times,









a Little touch up still needed


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Were can I get a set of artillery wheels with all the accessories and tires ?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Recentley got back into it,

Finished this 62 with the windows up,


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Rebuilt this 63 lowrod with scrap parts


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Redoing this 63, was root beer with gold flake



painted black and sanded down


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

finally finished the caddy


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

good work bro! all of your stuff is clean...but...that caddy is DOPE!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> good work bro! all of your stuff is clean...but...that caddy is DOPE!


Thx,


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Luv the 62 vert with the windows rolled up like that and the caddy is bad ass!!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


> Nice


Thx, I checked out your page, Your models are sweet, Im lovin the blue 64 rag Cadillac and the brown monte


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice patterns homieuffin:uffin:....skirts lookin good too


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

This ones pretty much done, Its got some flaws, but hey its a remake of an old busted model, Oldschool lowrod style with cragars, laker pipes and donut steering wheel


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Finished the rebuild on this old dusty 61

Custom skirts and blinds with new patterns on the roof and new pearl paint with some matching nipples and hub,


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

u got sum bad ass builds goin on in here much props


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Thx ,just got back into it in the last month or so, Ive been redoing old models, I have 3 new ones Im just waiting to crack open, thought I would get refreshed on the old ones before I broke into the new ones, since Ive had about six year brake from building.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

damn! your paint is killin em!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X2!! Sick!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> damn! your paint is killin em!


Thx man, still learning, the tough part is theses are all old models I have been fucking with, painting over old paint is tricky when it starts to peel


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Made a new set of blinds for the 64


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin clean homie! dont know how to pm from my phone bro but wanted to halla at u pm me when u get a chance i can respond just havent figured my phone out all d way yet u got sum great work goin on much props


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

killin it man


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin clean homie! dont know how to pm from my phone bro but wanted to halla at u pm me when u get a chance i can respond just havent figured my phone out all d way yet u got sum great work goin on much props


I just sent a pm back to your homie dig,


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Any of You guys check out my real shit, my cars, and lowrider toys/bikes/trikes, there are links in my sig


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn man ur 1:1 monte is clean and that stroller is on point!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

rockin562 said:


> Damn man ur 1:1 monte is clean and that stroller is on point!


Thank you, people get a real kick out of the toys


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Keep up the great work bro


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Is anyone interested in a how to on the blinds I built for my 61 & 64?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

leo said:


> Thx man, still learning, the tough part is theses are all old models I have been fucking with, painting over old paint is tricky when it starts to peel


If by chance ur lookin 2 remove old paint down 2 plastic, u can do either easy off or brake fluid which may take longer than oven cleaner; btw if u do oven cleaner, u mite have 2do a 2nd attempt if da old paint is stubborn.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work on the 64,hell of em look great


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I was able to save these blinds, I thought they were toast, but a little patience goes along way with a model


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Almost finished with the rebuild of this rag, not my favorite, but you risk nothing if you dont try and be creative, patterns go on to the dash and on the boot.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That rag '64 looks cool, bro. Nice color combo.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Recently started a rebuild replica of my friends rat rod bug



started with this car he gave me



it had a pretty nice paint job on it kinda of a shame

took off the sillly fender flares



you can see one side is missing


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Found some wheels in another bug kit that were pretty closs, just a little paint to make them even closser alike





Chopped down the chairs to make them like his chairs


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Scratch made visor




Thats pretty much it for now


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I dont have a picture of his passenger seat, but the cover is falling off the seat and the rusty seat frame and horse hair are showing. He has duck tape holding it together so I tried to recreate.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

This is looking exactly like the prototype 1:1. 
Down to every detail :thumbsup:
Subscribed


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Bogyoke said:


> This is looking exactly like the prototype 1:1.
> Down to every detail :thumbsup:
> Subscribed


thx, first time at patina look, its coming out ok, but trial and error, I just looked at a guys patina cars on here (LiL) yesterday, he mentioned something about the salt way of making patina paint, does anyone know how to do it or were I could look for how to on patina?


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

For your first time that's looking pretty damn realistic. Looks like you're painting on color layers then sanding down through them to get that worn look. Some guys use the Hairspray technique. This would be the most similar to how you are already doing it.

I'll look around to try and find some step by step threads on it


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

scroll down this thread until you get to *the doog *'s post. He lays it down pretty clearly. 

http://cs.finescale.com/fsm/modeling_subjects/f/3/t/108626.aspx


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Finally finished this 64, been to busy to work on models


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Customized my own roof rack for the bug


----------

